# ICC-Profile beim PDF-Export in CorelDRAW 11 nicht einbetten



## DJTrancelight (9. Mai 2006)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe eine Frage zu obigem Problem. Ich habe hier die Suchfunktion bemüht und auch schon in der Programmhilfe nachgeschaut - jedoch nicht die Lösung gefunden.

Ich möchte verhindern, dass beim Export in das PDF Format (In Corel heißt das "als PDF freigeben) ICC-Profile eingebettet werden. Das mag meine Druckerei nämlich nicht. 
Ich verwende den in Corel integrierten PDF-Generator, weil ich keinen Distiller habe.

Folgendes. In den EXTRAS-->Farbverwaltungt --> Import/Export-Optionen, habe ich bei Import und Exprot die Punkte "Eingebettetes ICC-Profil ignorieren" und "keine
ICC-Profile einbetten" ausgewählt.
Ich vermute jedoch, dass dies nur beim Grafik-Im-/Export Auswirkungen hat und nicht auf das PDF-Erzeugnis.

Wenn ich nun mein PDF erzeugen möchte mit DATEI ---> Als PDF freigeben, dort auf den EINSTELLUNGEN-Butten Klicke und dann den Reiter ERWEITERT anklicke, so kann ich in dem Bereich Farbverwaltung den Haken bei "ICC-Profil zuweisen" setzen.

Meine Frage, was passiert dadurch? Ich habe Euroscale UncoatedV2 als Farbprofil eingestellt. Werden dort alle Objekte mit diesem Farbprofil konvertiert, aber das Farbprofil selbst nicht eingebettet, oder wie darf ich das verstehen?
Ein Kästchen weiter unten gäbe es die Möglichkeit "Eingebettete Dateien" anzuhaken.

Sicher war das jetzt alles etwas verwirrend. Das Ergebnis soll lediglich eine PDF-Datei sein, in der die Grafiken als CMYK enthalten sind, jedoch das Farbprofil selbst nicht eingebettet ist.

Wie kann ich das im AcrobatReader dann prüfen, ob ein Profil eingebettet ist oder nicht?

2 mal DANKE im Voraus. 1 mal fürs Lesen dieses langen Threads und das Andere für eure Hilfe 

Schöne Grüße


----------



## PDeffer (31. Mai 2006)

Fangen wir mit der letzten Frage an. Mit Acrobat Reader kannst Du keine PDFs auf solche Fragen hin überprüfen. Dazu benötigst Du eine Vollversion mit der Funktion _Preflight_. Früher gab's mal eine Online-Preflight bei Adobe ...!?



> Das Ergebnis soll lediglich eine PDF-Datei sein, in der die Grafiken als CMYK enthalten sind, jedoch das Farbprofil selbst nicht eingebettet ist.


Das sicherste Mittel ist, die Grafiken/Fotos vorher von allen Profilen zu befreien.


> Ein Kästchen weiter unten gäbe es die Möglichkeit "Eingebettete Dateien" anzuhaken.


Was ja nur Sinn macht, wenn Du die Profile (Icc-Dateien) einbetten willst. Willst Du ja nicht, oder?


> Ich habe Euroscale UncoatedV2 als Farbprofil eingestellt


Ich denke, Du willst kein Farbprofil im PDF, läßt sich das Farbmanagement nicht grundsätzlich abschalten? Habe leider keine aktuelle Corel-Version zu Verfügung.
Ohne jetzt in die Tiefe zu gehen: Es können nur EPS-Objekte mit vom übrigen PDF-Dokument abweichenden Farbräumen und -profilen eingebunden werden. Alle anderen (Grafik-)Objekte werden, wenn Du es ankreuzt, in den angegebenen Arbeitsfarbraum konvertiert. Wenn ich mich nich irre.


> Ich vermute jedoch, dass dies nur beim Grafik-Im-/Export Auswirkungen hat und nicht auf das PDF-Erzeugnis.


Das sehe ich demnach auch so.

Nunja, ich hoffe, das bringt Dich weiter.
Vielleicht hast Du ja auch schon die Lösung.
PDeffer


----------



## DJTrancelight (31. Mai 2006)

Hi PDeffer,

vielen Dankf für deine ausführliche Antwort!

Ich habe es jetzt so gemacht wie du es mir vorgeschlagen hast.
Im-Export ohne Einbetten eines Farbprofils und beim PDF-Export "Eingebettete-Dateien" deaktiviert.

Vielen Dank!

bye
DJ Trancelight


----------

